# Pen mandrel set



## PedroDelgado (Sep 28, 2011)

I came across a pen mandrel set for aprox $175.00 the other day but I can not seem to find it again. Does anyone one where I can find that set again? It had about five different sizes to make closed-end pens.
Thanks in advance.
Kind regards
Pedro


----------



## sbell111 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know where to find a set, but you could buy half a dozen closed end mandrels for that price from AS


----------



## PedroDelgado (Sep 29, 2011)

I just found it. Thanks!!!
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...mplete_Collet_Chuck_Set___beall_complete?Args=


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 29, 2011)

What you found is only a chuck and 5 collets. It has no mandrels. But, this may be just what you are seeking. It is an excellent tool, especially since extra collets can be added as you need them. 

Special tooling is not needed for turning closed end pens. A standard mandrel and bushings can be used. There are several ways to accomplish closed end pens without special tooling.

Good luck with your interest in closed end pens.

Do a good turn daily!
Don



PedroDelgado said:


> I just found it. Thanks!!!
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...mplete_Collet_Chuck_Set___beall_complete?Args=


----------

